

How to Not Suck at Facebook Apps, Part I: Why It Matters - blader
http://startupism.com/2007/07/31/how-to-not-suck-at-facebook-apps-part-i-why-it-matters/
I'm collecting my thoughts on the Facebook platform as a series of three articles on a guest blog. 
======
blored
The first thing I was asked by a non-YC incubator.

"How do you plan to acquire users?" "I dunno, spamming" I reply. "You should
try facebook apps."

Second angel non-technie guy I was talking to... "now something like facebook
apps, that's what we could get behind."

Ok, fine. You're gonna get your stupid facebook apps. The point I want to make
is that facebook apps now are like penny loafers in the 30's.

Wear the heck out of them now and have a couple to show off to your friends,
but eventually they are going to be Sunday only dress. Popular, but only 1/7th
of your wardrobe.

best.analogy.ever

